
Yet another Authentication in Phoenix - ck3g
http://whatdidilearn.info/2018/02/18/authentication-in-phoenix.html
======
karmakaze
GitHub project has no description and the README is Phoenix generic. What is
Prater and why should it be used instead of another solution.

~~~
ck3g
You are right, I need to update the readme.

I have started the series of articles about learning Phoenix and the Prater is
the example application I'm using to cover different topics in my learning
way.

Prater is the chat application which should help me to cover many different
topics about Phoenix and Elixir.

The series of articles are starting here
[http://whatdidilearn.info/2018/01/14/phoenix-first-
steps.htm...](http://whatdidilearn.info/2018/01/14/phoenix-first-steps.html)
or you can filter by [Phoenix] tag to see all related articles
[http://whatdidilearn.info/tags#Phoenix](http://whatdidilearn.info/tags#Phoenix)

~~~
karmakaze
These write-ups look really useful. There are many out there but they either
tend to be too verbose, or cover too small an area. You cover a bit more end-
to-end but in a concise and complete way.

Also, it's great to pick off-the-beaten-path topics: the Phoenix command-line
one is one I recently actually had to sort out from bits I found here and
there.

Other topics I'd be interested in (if you need some suggestions):

    
    
      - more advanced Ecto usage such has ways to work around some limitations (e.g. fragment() or execute(SQL) for migrations)
      - the whole GenServer thing. How these Erlang/Elixir tasks run in a logical machine seamlessly over the network with high uptimes.

~~~
ck3g
Great suggestions. Thanks. Cannot promise anything right now, but I hope I
will get to those topics someday.

